#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which intro song you would play for yourself?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

In movies mostly there is a intro song for hero or heroine. So I thought to ask this crazy question. If you guys have the chance play a intro song for yourself which song you would choose?

----------


## Dhara

Bhavya, If is it my wedding situation intro, I'll choose "Jodha Akbar" film (mulumathy song) Muzhumadhi avalathu mugamaagum, malligai avalathu manamaagum, minnalgal avalathu vizhiyaagum, mounangal avalathu mozhiyaagum, maargazhi maadhathu paniththuli avalathu kuralaagum....................


I love this song. because each and every words are really nice.

----------


## Bhavya

> Bhavya, If is it my wedding situation intro, I'll choose "Jodha Akbar" film (mulumathy song) Muzhumadhi avalathu mugamaagum, malligai avalathu manamaagum, minnalgal avalathu vizhiyaagum, mounangal avalathu mozhiyaagum, maargazhi maadhathu paniththuli avalathu kuralaagum....................
> 
> 
> I love this song. because each and every words are really nice.


Wow, Superb song for a bride intro, hope your wish come true soon. I personally love this song very much as you said very beautiful and meaningful song. :love:

----------

